# Does anyone know of a UK company doing Plastisol Transfers



## freshoa (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi I wonder if anyone here knows of a UK company that does Screen Printed Plastisol Transfers.

But also wanted to know if they even work on 100% organic cotton. Going to be using on eco fabrics.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

There are a few. I had some nice free samples from Graphiscreen that pressed well -

https://www.graphiscreen.co.uk

I never went into plastisol transfers as a business though.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wormil's spreadsheet lists half a dozen https://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## freshoa (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Guys, I'll check them out.


----------

